# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  GSG .22LR 1911 Review

## Spanners

My GSG .22LR 1911 turned up between Xmas and New Years from Taieri Arms
Couldnt pass the deal up. Got the pistol, extra mag and supp adaptor.
Pistol comes in a good quality hardcase with 3 different height front sights, allen keys for disassembly, chamber brush, good manual and 1x metal magazine.
The barrels are threaded and have a sleeve over the outside which runs in the barrel bushing.
Being German made, the quality is VERY good.
Night and day difference between it and the Chiappas on the market.

Pictured with my Remington R1 1911 in 45ACP


Weight is supposed to be the same as a 'real' one, however the Rem weighs 1050gm and the GSG weighs 850gm
This difference is in the slide as the .22LR doesnt have enough grunt to move a steel slide, so its made of an alloy
Size wise its the same, and parts like the grip safety, backstrap, hammer, safety, grips, sights etc all swap out for 'real' ones.
With slides open, mags will even fit either gun


The gun strips down similar to a real one, with the difference of the barrel in the 22 is fixed where a real one it tilts down as it unlocks from the slide.
There is a extra pin and allen key bolt holding the barrel to the frame, the rest is very similar.


It comes with a mag safety, cant fire it without magazine in the well, which is a pain in the arse.
Takes about 1 min to get rid of it, remove back strap, remove catch and spring and reassemble backstrap - fixed  :Have A Nice Day: 
My only complaints at this stage is the grip safety requires too much pressure for my liking (easy fix) and I'd prefer a flat backstrap, however it may change with less pressure require on grip safety.
The safety has as sharp corner in it, maybe just the way I hold the gun but its a PITA, once again, easy fix

Hopefully get it out in the next couple of days for a shot

----------


## Spanners

Took it to the range today and ran some ammo through it
Testing for function - no groups.
Fired 10 mags off rapid fire with only 1 case not getting thrown 100% free - just caught up.
Other than that it lovely to shoot - no recoil (surprise  :Grin: ) and feels nice and smooth - no clunkiness

Next time out will try for some groups

Grip safety needs to be lightened as my high grip sometimes doesnt disengage it.
Flat backstrap woudl prob fix that too.
Sofar, pretty impressed!

----------


## Brennos

Man I want to get in to pistol shooing.  Not enough $$$ and she who must be obeyed has stated "NO PISTOLS IN THIS HOUSE"

----------


## Gunzrrr

You can probably leave your pistols at the club?? ... and keep obeying the Mrs!!

----------


## hunter308

Pistol shooting is lots of fun have fired a single shot thompson in .357mag at the tokoroa range would love to have another go at pistol shooting under supervision of a B cat holder. Nice 1911's spanners

----------


## gimp

Pistol shooting is the most fun. I wish we could hunt with pistols in NZ. I'd love to go shoot rabbits with a single-action .22 revolver.

----------


## Raging Bull

Looks like there is a hell of a lot of fun to be had... I miss pistol shooting.

----------


## veitnamcam

If you could hunt with a pistol i would probably have pig dogs

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

I'd love a 4.2" Redhawk in .44 to hunt with.

----------


## Raging Bull

Do you have any revolvers Spanners? 

I would quite like one of these - *10 mm Ruger Vaquero*. 
Link: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...Ruger1copy.jpg

----------


## Spanners

> Do you have any revolvers Spanners? 
> 
> I would quite like one of these - *10 mm Ruger Vaquero*. 
> Link: http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...Ruger1copy.jpg


Yip
I have a 1916 .455 Webley
Looking for a .357

----------


## Beavis

I'd just enjoy shooting a Glock with mates in privacy

----------


## gimp

> They look all small and nice and snickey snacky. I would like to shoot pistols. American style. A an urban range, 5 minutes from my house, whenever I liked. If I lived in an urban area that is.


Can do that in Dunedin. Otago Pistol Club is out at Waldronville, 15 minutes drive. Once you're a full member + licensed you can get a key and shoot weekdays etc

----------


## Spanners

> They look all small and nice and snickey snacky. I would like to shoot pistols. American style. A an urban range, 5 minutes from my house, whenever I liked. If I lived in an urban area that is.


Central Auckland city. 
5 mins from where I lived and could shoot 9am-9pm daily

----------


## Raging Bull

> Yip
> I have a 1916 .455 Webley
> Looking for a .357


Classic.  

My family friend had a thing for Colt Pythons, so he's bought two .357's (one in stainless/one blued/wood).

From memory, this was an old .38.. probably left over from the war.  No idea make/model.

----------


## Spanners

Looks like a tanker 38 webley

----------


## gimp

Webleys are supercool.

----------


## gadgetman

Had someone half heartedly try to sell me one of these when he moved to Aus.



I just ended up buying a heap of his tools.

----------


## Chupacabra

> Had someone half heartedly try to sell me one of these when he moved to Aus.
> 
> 
> 
> I just ended up buying a heap of his tools.


A friend of mine has a 2nd hand 686 (without a laser in the grips). Shoots sweet as, didn't cycle all that well when he first got it though.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Ordered my first pistol today. Been shooting them about 15 months in Christchurch. Great fun!

Keen on a 22 too, this looks and sounds the goods.

----------


## R93

Love my SIG mosquito. Not in the league of the GSG but it runs like a dream, only after I sorted the mag issues.  It is quite accurate and a really cheap fun or training gun. 
Never intended to buy a .22 pistol but glad I did.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpy

my gsg runs like a dream , I looked at the mosquito as well ... but the look of the 1911 was too hard to pass up .... and after following a few online tips , it shoots all .22 ammo , even low velocity crap like norinco ammo ... made it dirtier than a dirty thing though

----------


## Banana

The Sig Mosquito is made by GSG.  Don't waste your money on either of them.

----------


## Banana

> Ordered my first pistol today. Been shooting them about 15 months in Christchurch. Great fun!


What'd you get?

----------


## Uplandstalker

Ive jointed the Shadow club like most. Did consider Para P16-40 and a couple of others, but the CZ just works!

----------


## stumpy

> The Sig Mosquito is made by GSG.  Don't waste your money on either of them.


but I did waste my money on the 1911 gsg and have had great use from it and really love it ... two different opinions ....

----------


## Banana

and I wasted my money on a Mosquito.  I liked it and it was fun while it lasted, but they don't last long.  They're cast pot-metal junk, made out of airsoft grade materials.  They're consumables, for the price of them you could buy something decent that'll last a lifetime.

----------


## specweapon

> and I wasted my money on a Mosquito.  I liked it and it was fun while it lasted, but they don't last long.  They're cast pot-metal junk, made out of airsoft grade materials.  They're consumables, for the price of them you could buy something decent that'll last a lifetime.


like a ......

----------


## Towely

Ruger 22/45. And i agree with bananas description of the mosquito and would say it describes the walther 22 as well.

----------


## R93

Meh. If the Sig breaks I will buy a new one.
My son shoots it well. He's a bit small in the hand for anything different except a cadet or the like, so it suits him.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Yip
> I have a 1916 .455 Webley
> Looking for a .357


.455 for some reason I have always wanted one.. Well at least to fire one. They look like a good club also if you run out of ammo.

----------


## stumpy

> and I wasted my money on a Mosquito.  I liked it and it was fun while it lasted, but they don't last long.  They're cast pot-metal junk, made out of airsoft grade materials.  They're consumables, for the price of them you could buy something decent that'll last a lifetime.


please don't take offence , but if you only had the mosquito , you cant really say don't get the 1911 ... I don't have the mosquito , but a guy at the club does ...his hasn't fallen aprt or anything and seems to work just fine ...

from watching your videos and comments you know your stuff , so please don't think im having a go , ...

----------


## R93

The trouble with .22 autos is as Spanners pointed out already is being able to cycle a heavy slide. Most are made of alloy or cast in order to allow this.
I have read all the negative stuff about some makes especially the mosquito as well. 
Have also read some positive stuff.
Mine cost fuck all brand new with 4 mags and a suppressor. Bloke bought it and work overseas prevented him using it so I got it cheap.
Have had trouble with 2 mags causing issues and fixed the problems.
It cycles just about everything especially cci subs without the suppressor. Guess you get good one and bad ones. Mine says made in Germany. I am partial to German firearms and like the others I own have had a good run out of it so far. Practicing with it has helped me no end when I come to shoot my centrefires. 




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> The trouble with .22 autos is as Spanners pointed out already is being able to cycle a heavy slide. Most are made of alloy or cast in order to allow this.


this is only a problem with designs that are trying to visually clone centrefire pistols. With dedicated designs etc Ruger Mk1/2/3/2245, Beretta 87, Browning Buckmark etc they're designed around the .22lr using quality materials. The CZ Kadet uses a similar sort of slide to the Ruger/Browning design and is to my mind a better design than the ones that use a pot metal full-size slide.

"Made in Germany" doesn't necessarily mean anything whatsoever, GSG started as literally an airsoft manufacturer and the design/materials of their rimfire guns reflect that - clones of iconic centrefire guns in inferior materials

Same with the "Colt" and "HK" .22lr AR15 clones - they're airsoft grade guns relabelled with "prestige" brand names

----------


## Banana

> please don't take offence , but if you only had the mosquito , you cant really say don't get the 1911 ... I don't have the mosquito , but a guy at the club does ...his hasn't fallen aprt or anything and seems to work just fine ...
> 
> from watching your videos and comments you know your stuff , so please don't think im having a go , ...


It's the material that makes them inferior.  GSGs, Sigs and Walthers are all cast from a zinc alloy that wears quickly and is prone to cracking.

----------


## Kscott

Well I like mine  :Wink:  but then I don't shoot it as much as the CZ.... Just a fun plinking gun.

----------


## Taff

I have owned two GSGs, the 1911 needed several upgrades to keep it running, but was a great little plinker, the MP 5 was a great fun gun, and even a nice little hunter
[ATTACH=CONFIG]38183[/ATTACH

----------


## Banana

I don't like mine so much...

----------


## Kscott

Ewwwww.

----------


## R93

Bit of sticky tape and you will be away😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

